# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  AI Business, portal for Artificial Intelligence in business, London, England

## Akira

Website - aibusiness.com

youtube.com/AIBTV

vimeo.com/user68458899

facebook.com/aibusinessnews

twitter.com/Business_AI

linkedin.com/company/ai-business

linkedin.com/groups/8409967

Editorial Director - Chuck Martin

Co-founder - Georgios Kipouros

Projects:

AI Event Series for Business

----------

